# replacing vegetable oil with lard?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I have an olive oil goat milk recipe that calls for vegetable shortening...can I replace it with lard at a 1:1 ratio?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

You can replace it with lard but you still need to run it through a lye calculator because the amount of lye needed will probably change. (And, IMO, lard makes a much nicer soap than Crisco.  )


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks and will do! Anyone know if Sam's sells lard? I hate buying it at wally world...


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

I've seen it at Sam's and Costco. Usually big tubs, 3 pounds.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

My Sam's does not carry lard but I buy it at a local chain grocery store (HEB) in the 25 pound bucket for between $27-29.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lard is a hard butter. Crisco is a soft oil (it is only hydrogenated soybean oil in most markets). What you will find is you have a much better bar by adding hard butters to your recipe. Have you tried the walmart recipe?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I found lard cheapest at Columbus, even with shipping. I wind up paying $60 for 50#s. I tried to buy from food suppliers who sell to restaurants and its more expesive and now few restaurants use lard, they liquid oils. Thinking I could save on shipping, I bought 1K pounds and a drum of coconut oil, wellllll, the drum was a b....h to unload and I am starting to wonder if the lard will turn rancid before I use it all :/ Dorit


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Won't lard keep if you keep it cool or maybe freeze part of it?


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, I've done the wal mart recipe a bunch of times, but I'm the one with the "personal chemistry" issue with one of the ingredients...wanted to try a super basic recipe with something other than the coconut (which I think is the culprit) , but still use goat milk. going to try a half batch w/o any scent or color and see what I think, then try scented


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, freeze the lard in smaller amounts, ideally, however much you need for a recipe in one bag, to make life simpler, and it will keep indefinitely.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Dorit, if you don't have enough freezer space I would just store it as SOAP. Make sure to use your really good, long lasting scents if you have to make a huge amount ahead of time. Cure and pack together same scents in boxes. They will stay good a long time.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Heather, that was my initial plan but started having second thoughts. Thanks for confirming my plan. Summers are so hot and sales are super slow so I planned on soaping and get ready for the hoped for 'buying frenzy' in the Fall. LOL. Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You should be thinking about Christmas sales, which are brisk! I sell more soap at Christmas than all other holidays combined. Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I love Christmas :biggrin


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

How many Fall scents (apple, cinn, pumkin, etc) do you all add at one season? Do you do the same for pine, fir, frankenscence for Christmas? BTW I smelled Pumkin Spice at Tamara's house its great, Save on Scents. Dorit


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

The Pumpkin Spice wasn't from Save On Scents. It's one I had purchased previously from Soapsupplies.net.


----------

